

Survey on Music Data Mining - sew
http://users.cis.fiu.edu/~lli003/Music/music.html

======
01PH
This is some great research paper overview. Perfect for someone doing a
literature review on that subject. With there were similar listings for other
research areas.

~~~
jacabado
I couldn't be happier, I'm standing up late starting the research for my
playlist generation thesis.

All hail recommender systems and the internet serendipity.

------
Aarvay
Wow. This is a brilliant collection of information. Thanks.

------
glimcat
Sexy. Is there a backend that helped generate this?

